# Dark Circles is not caused by lack of Undereye Support



## Deleted member 13076 (Mar 24, 2021)

I have dark circles, my weakest flaw, and everyone on this board assumes that dark circles comes from lack of bone support and the best way to fix it is with orbital rims implants, and in a lot of cases that can be true, but in my case that's not true, I have prominent cheekbones, orbitals and zygos. I have the exact same problem as this guy.

His dark circle give you the illusion that his orbitals/cheekbones are hollow and you could push your fingers through it, however they're not, his orbital bones are thick, they project upwards and then outwards. there's no hollowness or lack of bones there, Orbital Implants would look stupid.

The Problem is caused by Facial Fat storage, and blood vessels vascularity. Some People just don't store much fat on their face, which is a good thing if you're lean maxing but bad if you don't have enough fat under your eyes.

The best solution for this would be fillers, or fat grafts, Not Implants.


----------



## Deleted member 11370 (Mar 24, 2021)

TaskforceBlack said:


> I have dark circles, my weakest flaw, and everyone on this board assumes that dark circles comes from lack of bone support and the best way to fix it is with orbital rims implants, and in a lot of cases that can be true, but in my case that's not true, I have prominent cheekbones, orbitals and zygos. I have the exact same problem as this guy.
> 
> His dark circle give you the illusion that his orbitals/cheekbones are hollow and you could push your fingers through it, however they're not, his orbital bones are thick, they project upwards and then outwards. there's no hollowness or lack of bones there, Orbital Implants would look stupid.
> 
> ...


just put hollywood 2 in faceapp in pictures before sharing and crop out the faceapp tag no girls gonna be repulsed by eyebags when she sees you unless it's really bad

and if it's bad fix your orbitals.


----------



## ifyouwannabemylover (Mar 24, 2021)

dark circles can be a halo in some cases tbh

first guy you posted looks more dark triad because of it


----------



## Deleted member 13076 (Mar 24, 2021)

Spiral said:


> just put hollywood 2 in faceapp in pictures before sharing and crop out the faceapp tag no girls gonna be repulsed by eyebags when she sees you unless it's really bad
> 
> and if it's bad fix your orbitals.


Eyebags/puffiness =/= Dark Circles


----------



## goat2x (Mar 24, 2021)

yes in some cases, i can literally feel the bone behind my dark circles lol but no soft tissue at all


----------



## Deleted member 13076 (Mar 24, 2021)

ifyouwannabemylover said:


> dark circles can be a halo in some cases tbh



Dark Circles on Normies = Sleep deprived druggie
Dark Circles on Chads = Sith Lord


----------



## Zenturio (Mar 24, 2021)

Can applying adapalen/tretinoin on under eye area fix the circles by thickening the skin? I have neutral orbital vector and good maxillary growth but still these purple circles


----------



## Deleted member 8165 (Mar 24, 2021)

just as bad undereyes as me


----------



## spark (Apr 7, 2021)

he lacks forward growth




next!


----------



## spark (Apr 7, 2021)

Guy is simply recessed keep coping


----------



## Deleted member 10330 (May 6, 2021)

TaskforceBlack said:


> I have dark circles, my weakest flaw, and everyone on this board assumes that dark circles comes from lack of bone support and the best way to fix it is with orbital rims implants, and in a lot of cases that can be true, but in my case that's not true, I have prominent cheekbones, orbitals and zygos. I have the exact same problem as this guy.
> 
> His dark circle give you the illusion that his orbitals/cheekbones are hollow and you could push your fingers through it, however they're not, his orbital bones are thick, they project upwards and then outwards. there's no hollowness or lack of bones there, Orbital Implants would look stupid.
> 
> ...


Exactly the same thing for me. Just use concealer bro


----------

